# Stör verschwindet immer im Bodenablauf



## holly1357 (10. Sep. 2007)

Hi,

hab seit etwa nen Monat zwei neue __ Störe bei mir... einen waxdix und einen albino.... beide ca. 40 cm.... nur der albino ist ein richtiger depp... jeden zweiten tag liegt der im ultrasieve... ist so neugierig und schimmt immer in den bodenablauf.... und liegt dann am morgen im sieb.... ich lass schon immer etwas schlamm liegen, das sich ein wenig wasser anstaut... das er nicht gleich verreckt... aber es ist schon komisch.... die anderen machen es nicht.... nur er.... 
jetzt haben wir heute ein wenig umgebaut.... wenn er nochmal im filter landet... bekommt er ein einzelzimmer.... meine erste filterkammer ist noch leer.... die hat rund 500l.... dann ist das sein neues zuhause, bis er größer ist.... aber das risiko ist mir zu hoch, das er auf einmal hin ist... .

mal sehen wie der sich entwickelt...

gruß holly


----------



## sigfra (10. Sep. 2007)

*AW: Stör verschwindet immer im Bodenablauf*

Hallo...


wenn dein Stör durch den Bodenablauf abhaut, dann hast du doch beim Deckel einen zu großen Abstand...  

ich hab bei meinen 2 Bodenabläufen max 1 cm Abstand... und da paßt kein Stör durch... 

Dann geh doch einfach mal tauchen...  ... und veringere den Abstand...

... desweiteren denke ich, das 500 Liter für deinen Stör zu wenig sind...


----------



## Mühle (10. Sep. 2007)

*AW: Stör verschwindet immer im Bodenablauf*

Hallo Holly,

durch einen Bodenablauf verschwindet ein 40 cm Stör, herrje  , meinst nicht, das die Öffnungen zu groß sind ?

viele fragende Grüße

Britta


----------



## sigfra (13. Sep. 2007)

*AW: Stör verschwindet immer im Bodenablauf*

Hallo Holly...


hat sich denn schon was getan ? ... 

... man liest nichts mehr... haste den Abstand der Deckel veringert ?...


----------



## holly1357 (13. Sep. 2007)

*AW: Stör verschwindet immer im Bodenablauf*

Hi,

keine ahnung wie groß der abstand von domdeckel ist.... ich denke mal um die 3 cm... mei ist halt so.... da wohnen einige fische drunter.... die katzenwelse haben da ihr zuhause.... blos die können rückwärts schwimmen und sind wendiger wie ein stör.... 

muß sagen ich habe öfter besuch im filter.... mein großer sonnenbarsch schaut so einmal im monat vorbei.... aber der kommt über den skimmer.... und die krönung war letzten vollmond.... da sind zwei koi, über ich schätze mal skimmer... denn durch den bodenablauf passen sie nicht, im ultrasive gelandet.... aber da hatte ich den noch nicht abgedeckt... da sind die dann auch rausgesprungen... waren zwei mit je 35 cm.... also schon was größeres.... mein sohn hat nur den radau in der früh gemerk und hat uns geweckt.... somit waren die gleich wieder im teich.... aber seitdem hab ich den sieve abgedeckt... .

aber der stör hat sich jetzt schon ein paar tage nicht meht im filter blicken lassen... aber in der früh der typische blick, und die frage.... hast du den albino schon gesehen??? das ist das komische... das nur er den weg in den filter findet....

appropos.. .domdeckel..... geht ihr monentan noch im teich tauchen????

also mir ist es zu kalt....

und wenn mein stör nochmal im filter landet.... kommt er in die erste filterkammer..... man muß es so sehen... ich hab ihn von einer fischzucht nach lebendgewicht gekauft.... also wäre er bestimmt nächstes jahr irgendwo auf dem teller gelandet.... somit kann er sich garnicht beklagen, wenn er mal 3-4 monate im filter verbringt.... somit hat er bestimmt eine längere lebenserwartung.... und außerdem ist er garnicht mehr platz gewohnt... denn als ich ihn gekauf habe, war er in einer runden tonne, ca. 2m duchmesser, und 50 cm hoch, mit schwarzen deckel.... aber mit frischem flußwasser.... jetzt hat er es ja richtig gut...

gruß holly


----------



## holly1357 (21. Okt. 2008)

*AW: Stör verschwindet immer im Bodenablauf*

Hi,

rund ein jahr ist vergangen.... hat sich nicht viel geändert.... war im sommer tauchen, und hab den domdeckel tiefer gesetzt. dann war eigentlich gut, der albino war dann auch seit nem halben jehr im teich.... lief eigentlich alles ganz gut.... blos vor 3 tagen war er auf einmal verschwunden.... heute hab ich mal wieder den bodenablauf durchgespült..... rohr ab vom filter, und schieber auf.... also volle lotte.... auf einmal kam ein batzen fadenalgen, und dann der stör.... hat sich dann wohl in dem 100er rohr verirrt, und sich in dem batzen fadenalgen verfangen.... 
er war einfach zu neugierig... 

einerseits schade, aber anderseits bin ich froh das jetzt ruhe ist.... der hat mich im letzten jahr genug nerven gekostet. 
und wenn man bedenkt, ich hab ihm immerhin sein leben um rund ein jahr verlängert.

gruß holly


----------



## CoolNiro (23. Okt. 2008)

*AW: Stör verschwindet immer im Bodenablauf*

Der wollte halt einfach dahin, wo er eigentlich hingehört...
leider hat ers mit dem Leben bezahlt...


----------



## Frettchenfreund (23. Okt. 2008)

*AW: Stör verschwindet immer im Bodenablauf*

Hallo Holly!



			
				holly1357 schrieb:
			
		

> einerseits schade, aber anderseits bin ich froh das jetzt ruhe ist.... der hat mich im letzten jahr genug nerven gekostet.
> und wenn man bedenkt, ich hab ihm immerhin sein leben um rund ein jahr verlängert.




 

  Das nenne ich wahre Tierliebe!  


Mehr möchte ich nicht dazu schreiben!

.


----------

